# Leather Conditioners



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a lead that is 25 years old. Conditioned it with Mink oil and it's slippery! Any other conditioners which are used on leather that can do the job but not feel like I'm grabbing an eel?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know if you could/should apply it over top of the mink oil, but the men in my SchH club swear by neatsfoot oil. Their leashes are soft and supple; not slippery at all.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

When you buy a leather product, it has about 14% moisture content in it. After being used in the sun, etc., this will decrease to about 6%. If you keep your leads in cool places when not in use, they will suck up moisture again. 

Maybe try a conditioner with ultraviolet protection agent when the lead has been left in a cool place so that it can absorb the conditioner.

You could ask the horsey people amongst us as to what they use for their bridles, etc. to keep them smooth and flexible.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I just use olive oil and let it soak in for extremely stressed and dried out leather. 

If it feels too oily on the surface after letting the oil soak in for 24 hours then you can just lightly clean the surface with a basic saddle soap which contains (glycerin, some type of oil and ideally beeswax also). The wax helps keep the moisture out...sort of waterproofing. The one I use is Australian Leather Seal.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Count me among the neatsfoot oil users. It really keeps the leather supple and pliable. I can't imagine using leather without it. 

DFrost


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Scrub off the mink oil first with a saddle soap, and then apply the neatsfoot oil, or Lexol.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I like the neetsfoot oil as well. Other than that go to the sporting goods store and look for baseball glove conditioner.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Howard,

Mink Oil also tends to invite chewing by dogs. Besides being slippery...

Neatsfoot or Lexol is the way to go. Just scrub what you have with mild soap and water or saddle soap, let the water dry off and apply light coats every 24 hours until you have the leather where you want it. Just remember that the idea behind tanning is to remove the natural oils. Be judicious about adding oils back in.

I made a lead conditioned with neatsfoot oil for a handler who then lost it in the woods. His dog found it again after 2 years in the summer/winter weather and critters. It was fine. If it had had Mink Oil on it the critters would have eaten it...

Debbie,

Any edible oil will eventually go rancid and/or rot the leather. Olive oil is not a good choice for leather...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks Tim...neatsfoot it is! 
Olive oil!? Debbie, I don't want to cook it, I want to condition it!!! How's it taste by the way? LOL[-X


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Thanks Tim...neatsfoot it is!
> Olive oil!? Debbie, I don't want to cook it, I want to condition it!!! How's it taste by the way? LOL[-X


I guess I learned something. I've used olive oil for years on the saddles and bridles and never had a problem. I found that neatsfoot oil softens and darkens too much as dry leather will really suck it up. I have horse equipment that is over 30 years old. Guess I've been lucky living in SoCal that it's still in good condition.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I guess I learned something. I've used olive oil for years on the saddles and bridles and never had a problem. I found that neatsfoot oil softens and darkens too much as dry leather will really suck it up. I have horse equipment that is over 30 years old. Guess I've been lucky living in SoCal that it's still in good condition.


 STOP! How can you have equipment that is over 30 years old???? Okay, I'm slow but not stupid, you win! Olive oil, for all leather types???


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> STOP! How can you have equipment that is over 30 years old???? Okay, I'm slow but not stupid, you win! Olive oil, for all leather types???


How can I have equipment 30 years old? Easy since I'm 45 years old now! LOL

I started riding horses when I was a child. Some of the equipment is WAY Older than me too! 

I have one saddle here that I got as a child and it was old then. I was the 3 or 4th owner. I have a rawhide bosal and headstall that is about 50 years old. I don't mean dog equipment that is that old. I've just used the olive oil on saddles, bridles, leashes, reins, boots. 

You had me worried so I googled olive oil and I cannot find anything wrong with using it on leather.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Olive oil is good.... lots of practical uses! Neatsfool oil is good too but a little on the greasy side for me, I'll use it pre Carr Day & Martin saddle soap for conditioning leather which is glycerin free.

Like Debbie, I've been around a wee while too ;-) and tend to hang on to good leather goods and take care of them using the above.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Olive oil is good.... lots of practical uses! Neatsfool oil is good too but a little on the greasy side for me, I'll use it pre Carr Day & Martin saddle soap for conditioning leather which is glycerin free.
> 
> Like Debbie, I've been around a wee while too ;-) and tend to hang on to good leather goods and take care of them using the above.


Us "Women" keep care of our leather equipment and put it up after using it. We are not genetically programmed to leave stuff scattered on the floor like men! LOL :wink: 

I noticed you aren't given up your age though! O 

Olive Oil is a good hair condition and skin conditioner as well. Great in salad dressings and stir fry! It's a staple in every way! =D>


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Us "Women" keep care of our leather equipment and put it up after using it. We are not genetically programmed to leave stuff scattered on the floor like men! LOL :wink:
> 
> I noticed you aren't given up your age though! O
> 
> Olive Oil is a good hair condition and skin conditioner as well. Great in salad dressings and stir fry! It's a staple in every way! =D>


 
Good for the joints too I believe, although I haven't had to try that for myself ....... yet! Knew an 80 yr old woman that rubbed her joints with olive oil daily too, kept her all nice and supple, and fairly supple she was LOL


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife always said she was _"rode hard, and put away wet,"_ but then it was always her stuff strewn all over the floor. It's a lot more tidy around this place now.

_"Neatsfool oil is good too but a little on the greasy side for me"_

Try a non-greasy Lexol-nf (neatsfoot oil) http://www.lexol.com/lexolnf.html


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> *My wife always said she was "rode hard, and put away wet,"* but then it was always her stuff strewn all over the floor. It's a lot more tidy around this place now.
> 
> _"Neatsfool oil is good too but a little on the greasy side for me"_
> 
> Try a non-greasy Lexol-nf (neatsfoot oil) http://www.lexol.com/lexolnf.html


You sure you haven't misquoted above.... that sounds quite dirty to me


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> My wife always said she was _"rode hard, and put away wet,"_ but then it was always her stuff strewn all over the floor. It's a lot more tidy around this place now.
> 
> _"Neatsfool oil is good too but a little on the greasy side for me"_
> 
> Try a non-greasy Lexol-nf (neatsfoot oil) http://www.lexol.com/lexolnf.html


That's a saying most people would never say about themselves. It's not complimentary at all. You know the actual mean? "signifying one that is abused" It's referring to what is taboo to do to horses. One would never ride a horse hard and then put it up when he's still wet with sweat and blowing. You could cripple the horse that way. You would walk him out to cool him off, brush and rub him down and then put him up i.e. treat the horse correctly. She probably doesn't know the meaning I would bet.

I'm sure it's just as common in both sexes to be slobs or to be neat.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> That's a saying most people would never say about themselves. It's not complimentary at all. You know the actual mean? "signifying one that is abused" It's referring to what is taboo to do to horses. One would never ride a horse hard and then put it up when he's still wet with sweat and blowing. You could cripple the horse that way. You would walk him out to cool him off, brush and rub him down and then put him up i.e. treat the horse correctly. She probably doesn't know the meaning I would bet.
> 
> I'm sure it's just as common in both sexes to be slobs or to be neat.


Yup, a term of abuse here too LOL


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I have always used neatsfoot oil and never had an issue with excess making the leather greasy....usually I sit and watch Gunsmoke or some other show while I clean and condition gear so it gets rubbed in well.....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> I have a lead that is 25 years old. Conditioned it with Mink oil and it's slippery! Any other conditioners which are used on leather that can do the job but not feel like I'm grabbing an eel?


 
Have you thought about maybe to treat it a little more often, like a wee clean and condition now and again, you know..... every couple of years for a start, then gradually decreasing the time intervals between cleaning with a good leather soap ? Then you won't need to oil it at all ! he he :-D


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> She probably doesn't know the meaning I would bet.


I'm quite sure she does. You'd have to know her. She cared for her horses well enough, not so much with her saddle & tack. I, on the otherhand, come from a family that runs a saddlemaking business (Drover's Supply) and competes in cowboy mounted shooting, and from my own time in the Army's very disciplined Caisson plt. learned to take good care of both. You'll just have to forgive me. She was on my mind, having talked to her yesterday for maybe the fourth time in the last year. I didn't ask how the dogs were, but now kind of wish I did.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If it's been a while I agree with all that recomend using a good sadle soap first or your just rubbing in the dirt.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Debbie,

I didn't say olive oil wouldn't work per se, just that it isn't a good choice. Any "oil" will soften leather... I saw a rider, who used olive oil on her tack, 3 warm, rainy days into an endurance run end up with a wet, slimy, moldy mess in her hands... She'd never had a problem before.

The key is not to over do the neatsfoot or Lexol-nf. A little at a time with hours in between until you get the desired result. Too much, too fast and it darkens and actually weakens the leather.

I completely understand why you like olive oil. The bottom line is what works for you in your conditions of use. Although I've made and conditioned a lot of leather stuff, I'm no expert. Just trying to make you aware there are better products for the job.

I hope you all have a successful season this year! Good luck!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Good for the joints too I believe, although I haven't had to try that for myself ....... yet! Knew an 80 yr old woman that rubbed her joints with olive oil daily too, kept her all nice and supple, and fairly supple she was LOL


 Maggie the woman was also SINGLE forever too. No man could catch her!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Debbie Skinner said:


> *Us "Women" keep care of our leather equipment and put it up after using it.* We are not genetically programmed to leave stuff scattered on the floor like men! LOL :wink:
> 
> I noticed you aren't given up your age though! O


I won't even go there...far to easy to open one's mouth and...:wink:
Age? Would you believe it's 24? Didn't think so! 53 this past November. \\/


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

maggie fraser said:


> Have you thought about maybe to treat it a little more often, like a wee clean and condition now and again, you know..... every couple of years for a start, then gradually decreasing the time intervals between cleaning with a good leather soap ? Then you won't need to oil it at all ! he he :-D


 Ah! Soap can ruin a good leather leash and a man! :mrgreen: Besides my Scottish background forbids me from WASTING money on this that one cannot drink!!! And a hoot to ya Ms. Maggie!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Debbie,
> 
> I didn't say olive oil wouldn't work per se, just that it isn't a good choice. Any "oil" will soften leather... I saw a rider, who used olive oil on her tack, 3 warm, rainy days into an endurance run end up with a wet, slimy, moldy mess in her hands... She'd never had a problem before.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'm in SoCal where it's very dry so maybe that's why I've gotten away with using it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm in SoCal where it's very dry so maybe that's why I've gotten away with using it.


I have the opposite problem here. During rainy season here anything leather turns green with mold due to high humidity. I put everything leather outside when we finally get sun.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have the opposite problem here. During rainy season here anything leather turns green with mold due to high humidity. I put everything leather outside when we finally get sun.


I wonder if using one of the saddle conditions that contains bees was would help to water proof the leather?


----------



## Linda Flemmer (Jun 16, 2009)

Besides playing with dogs, I ride endurance (50-100 mile marathons on horseback) and run a store that carries and restores antique side saddles.

I clean with glycerine soap on a barely damp sponge to remove any dirt. Once the leather has dried, I put a light coat of Effax Lederbalsm as the conditioner. It has avacado oils, mink oil, and beeswax. Once a light coat is applied, buff the leather with a clean cloth. This is the basics that I use to restore and maintain saddles that are as old as 120+ years!

Every once in a while, I get leather that somebody has tried to ruin by soaking with neats foot oil (horrible stuff - makes the leather punky on the inside over time) or put on too much plain minks oil and didn't buff it well. Clean it well with the glycerine soap until you are back down to clean, slightly dry leather & then lightly condition , buff, and repeat the light conditioning until you get the leather back to where you want it.

I avoid Lexol on our antique saddles because the leather was tanned differently 100 years ago. It might be OK on modern stuff, but I don't even bother buying that stuff.

Mink oil and the Effax Lederbalsm contain beeswax that will water proof the leather. The trick is to use light coats and buff with a clean cloth so the wax fills the pores of the leather & seals the water out.

Linda


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Leave it to the Germans!

http://translate.google.com/transla...ev=/search?q=Effol&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en

According to Google, on store shelves near you.

So there you have it Howard!


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Catchy name. Y'sure Jeff didn't come up with that? "F-all" for hooves, grooming, skin care, reward treats, insecticide, and Effol Kids? But which product is supposed to be for conditioning leather?


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

I met a gentleman the other day who works with leather on a daily basis. Remembering this thread I asked him what the best conditioner for leather is and he told me it's a product called Leather CPR. He says it's the only product he knows of that can strengthen leather. I looked it up online. Looks easy to find, not too expensive. Hope this helps.


----------

